# 2012 brute force 750 sputtering after 15 min of riding



## hwarren21

Hey guys, my 2012 brute will spit and sputter after i ride it for about 15 min or so, it will have full power until it gets warmed up. When i give it throttle it will spit and sputter and then be fine and gradually get worse and worse. I just put a new fuel pump in it and it is still doing it. I am guessing it could be the ECM or the computer not letting it run right when the fuel pump gets hot. There is no water in the tank and it is fuel injected. Also, i took the programmer off of it and it is still doing it.

Also, my bike will randomly shut down at times and will not start up unless I shake all the wires in front of the handle bars in the computer, where all the wires connect to. Once i do that it fires right up with no problem. This is stressing me out.

Any ideas...


2012 Brute Force 750 limitied ED
2 inch lift
highlifter springs
snorkled
highlifter radiator relocate
primary and secondary
dual muzzy super pro
14 chrome HD wheels
29.5 OL 2s
HIDs


----------



## team_mudnut

I would start with checking the electrical connections at the bars and at the fuse block under the seat. It's a good ideal to dielectric grease all the connections that you can. They could have dirt and water in them and corrode. This happend to me on my fuel pump realay it just made contact when it wanted too.


----------



## NMKawierider

Try it with the gas cap loose after it starts doing it. If it stops and runs good, its the vent check valve. Its stuck shut.


----------



## hwarren21

I have every connection on the bike dielectric greased. One thing about a wiring problem is there is so many wires.. lol. I will have try riding it with the gas cap loose tomorrow when I get home and will get back. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Zrock

Watch your connectors closely when plugging in. i have had issues where one of the pins would push out and cause all kinds of issues until i found it


----------



## xwildat72

Kinda sounds like the fuel filter is clogged the internal one above the pump is the one I'm referring too. Was the sock fuel filter dirty at all when u installed the new pump?


----------



## Audible Silence

i JUST had this problem with my brothers honda. 

next time is acts up, take it in some water or spray the engine area with a hose. if it runs fine, then you're fuel pump is over heating which can be caused by a clogged fuel filter.

i understand you just changed it but it sounds similar to what i just went through.


----------



## hwarren21

Ive been thinking it is the fuel filter over heating due to the computer in my bike letting it over heat. My buddy who has the same bike as me is coming over in a few days and I am going to put his computer in mine and see how it does.


----------



## hwarren21

no it was not dirty at all.. Im thinking it is a wiring problem somewhere on the bike..


----------



## gtsum2

When u replaced the fuel pump did u replace the entire pump and housing or just the pump? There is a tiny metal screen filter inside the white pump housing....that usually gets clogged. I poked holes in mine with a dental pick and busted it out and then put an inline filter after the tank. I had fuel pump filter issues 3 times before doing the above...and it worked great the last 900 miles or so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xwildat72

Had to do the same thing last year on mine ran good for bout the first 5 minutes then would just fall on its face let it sit for a while then ran good for a few then started acting up again. Sad day when amy wife had to pull me back to camp on her grizz


----------



## hwarren21

No I did not replace the entire pump, just the motor.. I will have to check that out to. It's not the computer either. Put my buddy's in mine and did the same thing. Thanks a lot will let y'all know


----------



## gtsum2

Dollars to donuts it is the metal screen filter inside the housing. Look on here for the long thread regarding brute force fuel pump replacement. It has good info and pics to guide u through it


----------



## hwarren21

okay ill tear it back down for the 5th time when i get home today. lol. i will try to find that thread and hopefully that will be my problem. thanks a lot


----------



## hwarren21

gtsum2 said:


> When u replaced the fuel pump did u replace the entire pump and housing or just the pump? There is a tiny metal screen filter inside the white pump housing....that usually gets clogged. I poked holes in mine with a dental pick and busted it out and then put an inline filter after the tank. I had fuel pump filter issues 3 times before doing the above...and it worked great the last 900 miles or so
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I tore out that metal screen, cleaned it out, and installed it back in the tank. I unplugged the hose from the throttle body to see what the pressure was like and its like it is no where near the pressure it should have. getting a gauge from a buddy today to get the exact pressure. Don't know why it is doing this. Has a brand new motor in it. Would it be the regulator??


----------



## gtsum2

hwarren21 said:


> I tore out that metal screen, cleaned it out, and installed it back in the tank. I unplugged the hose from the throttle body to see what the pressure was like and its like it is no where near the pressure it should have. getting a gauge from a buddy today to get the exact pressure. Don't know why it is doing this. Has a brand new motor in it. Would it be the regulator??


good question...it could be the regulator..if not, I dont know what else it could be (assuming your replacement fuel pump is good). I think the fuel pressure should be 47 or so?? 

I think what happens is the sock filter on the end of the housing gets clogged up and the metal screen gets clogged and once the fuel pump heats up from the clogs, it starts acting up. That is what seemed to happen to mine anyways. It would run good until it got warmed up, then fall on its face. It would backfire, stall out, and only had top speed of 30 or so. Happened three separate times to me until the last time I cleaned out the tank with seafoam, removed that metal screen, put new sock filter on it, cut the gas line about 12 inches past the tank and installed an inline filter, and then bought a tank condom from profill fuel filters in australia...doing all the above fixed my issues for good. Hopefully you can get yours fixed up


----------



## Leardriver

I hate getting robbed at the dealer as much as the next guy, but there is a time to let them diagnose a problem. Whether they charge a half or full hour as a diagnostic fee, let them figure out the problem before you spend 10 hours guessing on it.


----------



## gtsum2

Leardriver said:


> I hate getting robbed at the dealer as much as the next guy, but there is a time to let them diagnose a problem. Whether they charge a half or full hour as a diagnostic fee, let them figure out the problem before you spend 10 hours guessing on it.


yeah, the first time it happened to me my brute was under warranty so I took it into the shop...dirt in gas tank and clogged filter are not covered...$387 later I had it back...and it promptly did it again within 200 miles...dealer also told me the fuel pump assembly could not be replaced nor the pump itself...that is why I did it myself following the thread on here...the regulator is in the pump housing also...not sure if you can get a new one separately or not though?


----------



## hwarren21

well I got the motor for the pump separate which saved me a lot.. i have the guys number from HighFlow so i will have to give him a call and find out if they just sell a regulator... I've tried everything but that.. But I did put my buddies whole entire pump out of his into my bike and it did the same thing.. but i think he was having problems with his pump also.. hope i get this fixed by Mud Fest on Feb 7th..


----------



## team_mudnut

hwarren21 said:


> well I got the motor for the pump separate which saved me a lot.. i have the guys number from HighFlow so i will have to give him a call and find out if they just sell a regulator... I've tried everything but that.. But I did put my buddies whole entire pump out of his into my bike and it did the same thing.. but i think he was having problems with his pump also.. hope i get this fixed by Mud Fest on Feb 7th..


When I was having this problem with mine I also bought a aftermarket motor and it didnt work it was only putting out 5psi thats after I removed the secondary screen and a new sock filter. It was the flip mfg. pump. Sent it back to them and installed a new factory pump and she fired right up.


----------



## gtsum2

Was ur sock filter dirty when u changed it? If it was, then u likely had issues with the screen anyways. Also i ran the tank vent line all the way up to the pod area and out a filter on the end if it. The stock design where it terminates into the frame is a bad design


----------



## hwarren21

how much did the factory pump cost? Im trying to get a hold of a regulator to see if thats the problem

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 AM ----------



gtsum2 said:


> Was ur sock filter dirty when u changed it? If it was, then u likely had issues with the screen anyways. Also i ran the tank vent line all the way up to the pod area and out a filter on the end if it. The stock design where it terminates into the frame is a bad design


yeah it was a little dirty. I put a new sock and motor in it, cleaned everything, and my vent is ran up to the pod.


----------



## team_mudnut

The factory pump cost me 495 shipped.


----------



## hwarren21

well by pump is doing fine now. I think the problem is i need a programmer for it or a fuel module


----------



## hwarren21

any thoughts on a Muzzy Digitune for my dual Muzzys, or should I run the PCV


----------



## Coolwizard

An MSD works well for the duals


----------



## dman66

I think vforcejohnjohn reported the MSD works the best. Check this link for more info. Interstate Motorsports - Kawasaki ATV Forum


----------



## 2010Bruterider

MSD don't make one for the 2012 yet. Call Vforcejohn and ask his opinion. I know he sells the digituner.


----------



## tyesko

2010Bruterider said:


> MSD don't make one for the 2012 yet. Call Vforcejohn and ask his opinion. I know he sells the digituner.


Digitune works just fine on mine...


----------



## hwarren21

I went ahead and got the Digitune from VF-John. Should be here in the next 2-3 days. Ill post on here what the bike runs like


----------



## Coolwizard

2010Bruterider said:


> MSD don't make one for the 2012 yet. Call Vforcejohn and ask his opinion. I know he sells the digituner.


 MSD doesn't make them for any Brute. You have to use the one for the Teryx and I don't think they list year models. I got mine from Vforcejohn.


----------

